# What are the 3 most common personality types among successful ENTREPENEURS ?



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

*What are the 3 most common personality types among successful ENTREPRENEURS ?*

Please list the 3 types that show tendencies towards entrepreneurship. You might give an example (name of famous entrepreneur) for each type that you list.

1 being the most common.

_An entrepreneur is a person who has possession of a new enterprise, venture or idea and assumes significant accountability for the inherent risks and the outcome. _​


----------



## Unimaginative (Mar 24, 2011)

Based on what I've read, I'll venture to guess: ENTP, ENTJ, probably a toss-up for the third type.

There's a lot of entrepreneurs I know in tech who seem like they could be ENTP/ENTJ. Michael Dell I remember was typed as ENTP somewhere, and Bill Gates ENTJ. I imagine it would also depend a lot on the industry though.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

ENTJs are traditionally the best as far as business goes, but ENTPs are better are thinking of things on the fly (Ne vs Ni). I guess an ESTJ could also do well if they're given inspiration, since they're really orderly and organized, so would INTJs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I am an INTP entrepreneur. I own one successful business, and have another in the works.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

ENFJ. :wink:

I've got a growing business and a patent that I'm going to try to license.

(OK, ok...they do say that ESTPs are another entrepreneur type. Don't forget about the S's, people...


----------



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

ESTPs, ESFPs - both prefer flexible environments and action

ESTPs: truck driving, heavy machinery, electricians, plumbers, real estate development, renting warehouse space, industrial product sales, construction product sales, boat sales, car sales, electronics sales, everything where you can have action, where you can negotiate (more machinery, technical aspects)

ESFPs: fashion design, photography, hairdressing, beauty saloons, restauranteur, marketing and advertising, real estate sales, renting mall space, consumer products sales, cosmetics sales, clothes sales, everything where you can perform, where you interact with people (more service, people-oriented aspects)

Both are awesome in sales: ESTPs know the techical aspects of their products and approach people without fear, can be aggressive; ESFPs know their products are good, can charm any people, but are less aggressive in approaching

...did I mention: bars, nightclubs, festivals etc.?


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

What do you mean by "successful?"


----------



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

DvlHk said:


> What do you mean by "successful?"


I'd guess "not in liquidation" - the business makes more money than it takes, which enables it to be continued and the entrepreneur can make a living out of it. That's successful entrepreneurship by my definition.


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

ENTJ is the ideal, then I'd say ENTP for innovation, followed by ESTP for the ability to risk take.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

I always associate entrepreneurship with EXTXs. I think EXTPs might be the most likely to start an enterprise since Ps will appreciate most the ability to be free and "your own boss". Besides ESTPs are natural risk takers and ENTPs innovators.


----------



## randomness123 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd say ENTP, INTJ and ENTJ


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Intuitives. Introverts that work behind the scenes to create something brilliant so as not to have to work for someone.

Thinkers probably, not becaues F doesn't provide me with a whole love of motivation, but that, F has a lot of baggage that comes with it sometimes.

I disagree with the types being said. Those are the people to carry out a task after the idea has been had.

I think introverts will come up with more ideas.


----------

